# 2021 TIDEWATER 2410 BAYMAX



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS TIDEWATER 2410 BAYMAX HAS FIBERGLASS HARD TOP, STEREO AND SPEAKERS, LOTS FISHING ROOM POWERED WITH A VF250LA MOTOR HURRY CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS FOR THIS BEAUTY $ 80,945.00 CALL STEVEN TODAY AT 361-758-2140
**STOCK NUMBER TW2410-008
**TANDEM ALUMINUM TRAILER
**YAMAHA VF250XA
**S/S PROP
**HULL SIDE COLOR-CADET BLUE
**WHITE CUSHION UPGRADE
**HELM PAD
**DELUXE DROP BOLSTER LEANING POST
**FIBERGLAS T-TOP
**HARDTOP BOTTOM COLOR
** JL MARINE STEREO WITH 6 SPEAKERS AND AMP
**DUAL BATTERY SWITCH
**SWIM PLATFORM
**WHITE WATERLINE STRIPE


----------

